# Garage heating.



## Chris

What do you guys use for heating your garage?


----------



## cruzn57

I don't go out there , until it's warm!


----------



## Chris

I try that to but sometimes I am forced.


----------



## oldognewtrick

One thing to remember when trying to keep the garage warm is to weather seal the garage envelope much as you would a house. You will stop heat loss by stopping air infiltration through cracks and gaps. Stopping air migration will make your energy dollar spent on heating the garage much more cost effective what ever heat source you use.


----------



## GoSkins

Chris said:


> What do you guys use for heating your garage?



Hot Dawg 2 pipe heater.


----------



## Chris

Never heard of it, how does it work?


----------



## GoSkins

It's just a hanging furnace. Only about 80% efficient. But you can get it in a 2 pipe system. Which is great for a garage because the burner get's its air from outside. That way it's not suckin' up all the oxy in the garage and because it's not grabbing any fumes from gas,paint,etc.

It's made by Modine, I bet most furnace makers make a similar products this is the brand sold in my area.


----------



## Chris

Thats neat, I will look into it.


----------



## mustanggarage

I have a modine propane heater, a dayton electric heater and a 220v electric heater in the bathroom to keep the pipes from freezing.


----------



## Chris

Yeah it doesn't get nearly that cold around here. It might hit the 30's in my garage a few times in the winter but thats it.


----------



## Otahyoni

We use Ambi-Rad radiant heaters in our shop. Instead of heating the air they heat all of the objects and floor via radiant heat. They work very well and seem pretty efficient....

http://www.ambirad.us.com/benefits/


----------



## d.yaros

I have electric baseboard heating in the garage.  Used only when necessary and only to spot heat the stall where I am working in my 3-car garage.


----------



## GoSkins

Otahyoni said:


> We use Ambi-Rad radiant heaters in our shop. Instead of heating the air they heat all of the objects and floor via radiant heat. They work very well and seem pretty efficient....
> 
> http://www.ambirad.us.com/benefits/



Radiant heaters are the best. But I only have an 8' ceiling.So it's not really an option for me.


----------



## Otahyoni

I didn't think about that...

I had baseboard heaters in my old apartment....worthless things, used a ton of electricity and didn't heat the room very much...


----------



## GoSkins

I got a good one for you. We installed radiant tube heat in the concrete floor for a customer. It was a 40x60 pole barn. It was nice! We used 2 tankless water heaters. Filled the lines with glycol. Started the system took about a day to get up to temp. Customer is very happy, now he can move all of his equipment in. He call us 3 days later screaming that we need to get there NOW! They were installing a car lift and drilled the concrete to deep, right thru a line. Took us a day and half to repair.


----------



## Chris

Hey GoSkins when you do radiant heat in the concrete what type of pipe do you use? And is that system as simple as pipe a water heater or two and a pump to cycle it? Just curious.


----------



## GoSkins

We use oxygen barrier pex tubing. A water heater, circ pump, few other things and you got a warm floor. Did a couples driveway, it has a sensor outside when the temp drops and it senses moisture the system turns on.


----------



## havasu

GoSkins said:


> We use oxygen barrier pex tubing. A water heater, circ pump, few other things and you got a warm floor. Did a couples driveway, it has a sensor outside when the temp drops and it senses moisture the system turns on.



Do you have any pics of this to share? I myself would love to see a set up like this.


----------



## Chris

That is cool, do you have any idea what it costs to run one of these setups?


----------



## GoSkins

We have one system to hook up in about a month. The pipe is already set but i'll take some pics for you.


----------



## GoSkins

Chris said:


> That is cool, do you have any idea what it costs to run one of these setups?



The tubing is cheap. Tankless are probally $1500-$2500 depending on size. Manifolds and circ pumps $1000.00


----------



## lukeb

oldognewtrick said:


> One thing to remember when trying to keep the garage warm is to weather seal the garage envelope much as you would a house. You will stop heat loss by stopping air infiltration through cracks and gaps. Stopping air migration will make your energy dollar spent on heating the garage much more cost effective what ever heat source you use.




Check out Green Hinges to keep your garage door sealed.


----------



## Chris

What are green hinges?


----------



## MarkWood

http://www.greenhingeofamerica.com/


----------



## Chris

OK why so special?


----------



## lukeb

The Hinges have springs on them and keep the door tight to the frame.  I had a gap in the upper right side of my door (sunlight would shine in) and in the winter cold air would just poor in.  Rather than have a door company come in and try to correct it, I put these hinges on.  They worked great, heating my garage is a lot easier. With the door sealed even the heat off our cars engines keep it comfortable in the winter.


----------



## havasu

I'm trying to wrap my head around these spring loaded hinges. The concept is easy to understand, but at the cost of ~$14 each, most garages have what, 12 hinges? When my door was originally installed, they placed a 1" rubber seal around the entire perimeter of the garage and the seal is very tight. Could these allow a better seal? I really don't know.


----------



## Chris

Mine is original with no gaps at all. Now if you had a correct install you would not need these correct?


----------



## MarkWood

I think the issue is gaps between each section of door not just the perimeter. these hinges seem like a good Idea to me. the doors I have worked on most of them have a good bit of play in the track it seems with the springs on the hinges it might keep the door a little tighter when closed.


----------



## Chris

Mine is like a glove everywhere? I guess if mine was leaking I would be looking for a solution.


----------



## havasu

I watched my garage door go down yesterday and found that the "down" pressure pushed the door tight against the seal, on all 4 sides, making these spring loaded hinges not a good investment for me.


----------



## lukeb

I forgot to mention, I found a discount code for Green Hinges on youtube for 5% off.  The code is "5online".


----------



## havasu

Thank you. We all appreciate discounts.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> I watched my garage door go down yesterday and found that the "down" pressure pushed the door tight against the seal, on all 4 sides, making these spring loaded hinges not a good investment for me.



Mine does the same thing. I am trying to find out how or why one would need these.


----------

